# avanti:



## emmanuelle arsan (18 Febbraio 2009)

fuori le balls....si discute spesso dei cloni e di chi sia chi...chi se la sente di dire quali utenti pensa che siano dei cloni e di chi?


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Febbraio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> fuori le balls....si discute spesso dei coni e di chi sia chi...chi se la sente di dire quali utenti pensa che siano dei cloni e di chi?


banocle so chi è e non è certo benedetto 

	
	
		
		
	


	




benedetto non so chi sia 

	
	
		
		
	


	




cat è il maggiordomo assassino


----------



## brugola (18 Febbraio 2009)

banocle e caino secondo me sono benedetto
velistasolitario per me è jesus

asu chi è banocle??


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> banocle e caino secondo me sono benedetto
> * velistasolitario per me è jesus*

















































































































ritiro subito l'invito a pranzo


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> * asu chi è banocle?*?


in cambio che mi dai?
in cambio che mi dai?
in cambio che mi dai?
ti do' la vita
non basta mica


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (18 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> banocle e caino secondo me sono benedetto
> velistasolitario per me è jesus


azz, anche per me.


----------



## brugola (18 Febbraio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> azz, anche per me.


a guarda..a me non la si fa sai??


----------



## Mari' (18 Febbraio 2009)

*Scusate eh*

Ma e' proprio cosi importante  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   basta usure/essere prudenti  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  in internet e' d'obbligo!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (18 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> a guarda..a me non la si fa sai??


 donna....


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> a guarda..a me non la si fa sai??




mò va cagher!! c'hai il collega culanda che si tromba 600 uomini e non l'avevi capito


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (18 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> a guarda..a me non la si fa sai??


però....se velista è quello della sua foto profilo...


----------



## brugola (18 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> mò va cagher!! c'hai il collega culanda che si tromba 600 uomini e non l'avevi capito
> 
> 
> 
> ...


uff...è diverso sai??
e non mi rivolgere più la parola! Racchia!!


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> uff...è diverso sai??
> e non mi rivolgere più la parola! Racchia!!


eccerto !!Virtualmente è più facile


----------



## brugola (18 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> eccerto !!Virtualmente è più facile


ecco!
Segnalata!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ecco!
> Segnalata!!!



sarai mica un clone tu??


----------



## Minerva (18 Febbraio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> fuori le balls....si discute spesso dei cloni e di chi sia chi...chi se la sente di dire quali utenti pensa che siano dei cloni e di chi?


che poi per me velista o jesus , benedetto o tizio ,
sempre uno sconosciuto rimane.
l'unica cosa ; mi vergognerei come una ladra di aver bisogno di altre identità per ritornare  in un posto che ho lasciato con cotanto sdegno ma non è certo l'unico e mi pare che anche tu faccia parte della lista.


----------



## Mari' (18 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> che poi per me velista o jesus , benedetto o tizio ,
> sempre uno sconosciuto rimane.
> l'unica cosa ; mi vergognerei come una ladra di aver bisogno di altre identità per ritornare  in un posto che ho lasciato con cotanto sdegno ma non è certo l'unico e mi pare che anche tu faccia parte della lista.
























   quando fai cosi


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (18 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> che poi per me velista o jesus , benedetto o tizio ,
> sempre uno sconosciuto rimane.
> l'unica cosa ; mi vergognerei come una ladra di aver bisogno di altre identità per ritornare in un posto che ho lasciato con cotanto sdegno ma non è certo l'unico e mi pare che anche tu faccia parte della lista.


non ce la fai proprio a non fare la stronza, eh? la differenza è che tutti gli utenti più vecchi sanno qual è il mio vecchio nick.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (18 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> quando fai cosi


 vale anche  per te quanto scritto sopra


----------



## Minerva (18 Febbraio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> non ce la fai proprio a non fare la stronza, eh? la differenza è che tutti gli utenti più vecchi sanno qual è il mio vecchio nick.


 non la faccio . lo sono


----------



## Mari' (18 Febbraio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> vale anche  per te quanto scritto sopra



EHHHHHHHHH pero' ... ma da:


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (18 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> non la faccio . lo sono


brava, la consapevolezza ti renderà libera. sempre stronza rimani...aspe' qual era il tuo vecchio nick?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (18 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> EHHHHHHHHH pero' ... ma da:


 il concetto resta lo stesso: la rosa se la chiami viola sempre di rosa profuma. Ed ho usato un paragone garbato, perchè contrariamente a quello che pensi tu e qualcun altro qua dentro, con tutti i miei difetti, resto comunque una signora ed una persona perbene.


----------



## Minerva (18 Febbraio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> brava, la consapevolezza ti renderà libera. sempre stronza rimani...aspe' qual era il tuo vecchio nick?


 ohohohoh
femmina era platealmente minerva,con i suoi quadri.non ci provare


----------



## Old LaFerrari (18 Febbraio 2009)




----------



## MK (18 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> ohohohoh
> femmina era platealmente minerva,con i suoi quadri.non ci provare


Vero.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (18 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> ohohohoh
> femmina era platealmente minerva,con i suoi quadri.*non ci provare*


anche alex ha usato molto spesso quadri. 
tu non rompermi le scatole...te l'ho chiesto l'altro giorno e mi hai ignorata, come è tua abitudine fare con chiunque si mostri un minimo gentile con te. 
Te lo richiedo: quando vedi l'avatar della binoche, salta il post a pie' pari e vai oltre.
diversamente.....ignorerò anche io la frase evidenziata in grassetto.
Mi hai seccata col tuo sentirti superiore agli altri: guarda che quando morirai, uscirai di casa con i piedi davanti anche tu....


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (18 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Vero.


fatti i cavoli tuoi tu.


----------



## MK (18 Febbraio 2009)

*Azz*


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


>


solito contributo essenziale alla discussione.


----------



## Minerva (18 Febbraio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> anche alex ha usato molto spesso quadri.
> tu non rompermi le scatole...te l'ho chiesto l'altro giorno e mi hai ignorata, come è tua abitudine fare con chiunque si mostri un minimo gentile con te.
> Te lo richiedo: quando vedi l'avatar della binoche, salta il post a pie' pari e vai oltre.
> diversamente.....ignorerò anche io la frase evidenziata in grassetto.
> Mi hai seccata col tuo sentirti superiore agli altri: *guarda che quando morirai, uscirai di casa con i piedi davanti anche tu....*








  credo che volerò


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (18 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


>


mk eddai: ma non avevi un progetto di lavoro importantissimo a cui dedicarti?
e vai, su


----------



## MK (18 Febbraio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> fatti i cavoli tuoi tu.


Ué ma se è vero è vero, che ci vuoi fare.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (18 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> credo che volerò


guarda che sei stata generata, non creata ex abrupto....quindi mi sa che uscirai con i piedini davanti anche tu


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Febbraio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> fatti i cavoli tuoi tu.
















  brava emma!!


----------



## MK (18 Febbraio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> mk eddai: ma non avevi un progetto di lavoro importantissimo a cui dedicarti?
> e vai, su


Ti sbagli, ho un sacco di tempo libero invece... me spiass


----------



## Old LaFerrari (18 Febbraio 2009)

Ma perchè litigate tutti i giorni?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (18 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> solito contributo essenziale alla discussione.


----------



## brugola (18 Febbraio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> mk eddai: ma non avevi un progetto di lavoro importantissimo a cui dedicarti?
> e vai, su












   oggi emma è massiccia e incazz ata!!


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Febbraio 2009)

LaFerrari ha detto:


> Ma perchè litigate tutti i giorni?


aiuta i radicali liberi e fa bene alla pelle


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (18 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Ué ma se è vero è vero, che ci vuoi fare.


con te non voglio fare proprio niente.....ti chiedevo solo di dedicarti ad altro che non fosse entrare in questa discussione


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Ti sbagli, ho un sacco di tempo libero invece... me spiass


troppo


----------



## Minerva (18 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Vero.





Asudem ha detto:


> solito contributo essenziale alla discussione.


la festa appena cominciata è già finita, detesto chi si aggrega per antipatia.


----------



## Old LaFerrari (18 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> aiuta i radicali liberi e fa bene alla pelle


Ci proverò!!!!


----------



## Mari' (18 Febbraio 2009)

*AIUTO!*

Qualcuno mi spiega cosa vuol dire, o sta' a significare "persona berbene"?  

	
	
		
		
	


	






E' un concetto che anche in DOL veniva spesso a galla, ma pochi sapevono spiegarlo.


PS Ricordi MK?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ... che incazzature


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> la festa appena cominciata è già finita, detesto chi si aggrgaper antipatia.


mo' me lo segno


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (18 Febbraio 2009)

LaFerrari ha detto:


> Ma perchè litigate tutti i giorni?


perchè fa bene alla pelle. Buon pomeriggio, testarossa


----------



## MK (18 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Qualcuno mi spiega cosa vuol dire, o sta' a significare "persona berbene"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ricordo ricordo, bella domanda Marì


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Qualcuno mi spiega cosa vuol dire, o sta' a significare "persona berbene"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


eh si, effettivamente sembra un concetto sconosciuto a molti


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (18 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Ti sbagli, ho un sacco di tempo libero invece... me spiass


 e va' a fare shopping allora: ci sono i saldi, troveresti delle occasioni imperdibili


----------



## Old LaFerrari (18 Febbraio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> perchè fa bene alla pelle. Buon pomeriggio, testarossa


Uff io sono rimasta al sesso. Vabbe mi aggiornero'. Grazie Emmanuelle


----------



## MK (18 Febbraio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> e va' a fare shopping allora: ci sono i saldi, troveresti delle occasioni imperdibili


----------



## Bruja (18 Febbraio 2009)

*Mari'*



Mari' ha detto:


> Qualcuno mi spiega cosa vuol dire, o sta' a significare "persona berbene"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Spiegarlo é sempre difficile perché dipende molto da cosa si intende individualmente per persona perbene... tuttavia possono aiutare tutti i termini che sono sinonimi di questo assunto... eccoteli:

castigato, integro, morale, morigerato, onesto, sano,casto, decoroso, innocente, moderato, pudico, puro, serio, temperante, verecondo, virtuoso, esemplare, irreprensibile, retto, rigoroso, rispettabile, ammodo,  stimato, corretto

Bruja


----------



## Mari' (18 Febbraio 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Spiegarlo é sempre difficile perché dipende molto da cosa si intende individualmente per persona perbene... tuttavia possono aiutare tutti i termini che sono sinonimi di questo assunto... eccoteli:
> 
> castigato, integro, morale, morigerato, onesto, sano,casto, decoroso, innocente, moderato, pudico, puro, serio, temperante, verecondo, virtuoso, esemplare, irreprensibile, retto, rigoroso, rispettabile, ammodo,  stimato, corretto
> 
> Bruja


... a buon intenditore poche parole  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 . 

GRAZIE Bruja!









​


----------



## brugola (18 Febbraio 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Spiegarlo é sempre difficile perché dipende molto da cosa si intende individualmente per persona perbene... tuttavia possono aiutare tutti i termini che sono sinonimi di questo assunto... eccoteli:
> 
> castigato, integro, morale, morigerato, onesto, sano,casto, decoroso, innocente, moderato, pudico, puro, serio, temperante, verecondo, virtuoso, esemplare, irreprensibile, retto, rigoroso, rispettabile, ammodo, stimato, corretto
> 
> Bruja


a parte castigato, morigerato, casto, moderato, temperante, virtuoso, esemplare, irreprensibile, rigoroso e ammodo sono proprio  una personcina per bene


----------



## Old Toujours (18 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> credo che volerò


com'è che non galleggi ?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (18 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> a parte castigato, morigerato, casto, moderato, temperante, virtuoso, esemplare, irreprensibile, rigoroso e ammodo sono proprio una personcina per bene


ma sei anche ammodo brugole'


----------



## MK (18 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... a buon intenditore poche parole
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mi aggiungo. Grazie Bruja.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (18 Febbraio 2009)

Toujours ha detto:


> com'è che non galleggi ?
























 ciao tutù, come stai?


----------



## Minerva (18 Febbraio 2009)

Toujours ha detto:


> com'è che non galleggi ?


 carina ma volgarotta , principino


----------



## Old Toujours (18 Febbraio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ciao tutù, come stai?


ciao emma 

stanco stanco stanco ... e ancora non ho fatto un caxxo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




sul serio bene grazie


----------



## Bruja (18 Febbraio 2009)

*ok*



Brugola ha detto:


> a parte castigato, morigerato, casto, moderato, temperante, virtuoso, esemplare, irreprensibile, rigoroso e ammodo sono proprio una personcina per bene


Penseremo all'eventualità di candidare una persona perbene al mese....
cominciamo a metterti in lizza! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (18 Febbraio 2009)

Toujours ha detto:


> ciao emma
> 
> stanco stanco stanco ... e ancora non ho fatto un caxxo
> 
> ...


mi dispiace per la stanchezza, ma son contenta che tu stia bene. 
Scappo ora. Pupo a scuola


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Febbraio 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Spiegarlo é sempre difficile perché dipende molto da cosa si intende individualmente per persona perbene... tuttavia possono aiutare tutti i termini che sono sinonimi di questo assunto... eccoteli:
> 
> castigato, integro, morale, morigerato, onesto, sano,casto, decoroso, innocente, moderato, pudico, puro, serio, temperante, verecondo, virtuoso, esemplare, irreprensibile, retto, rigoroso, rispettabile, ammodo,  stimato, corretto
> 
> Bruja


di tutte quella che mi sembra perfetta è INTEGRO


----------



## Old Toujours (18 Febbraio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> mi dispiace per la stanchezza, ma son contenta che tu stia bene.
> Scappo ora. Pupo a scuola


ciao


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Febbraio 2009)

*tiè emma*

cioa principino


----------



## MK (18 Febbraio 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Penseremo all'eventualità di candidare una persona perbene al mese....
> cominciamo a metterti in lizza!
> 
> 
> ...




















   il premio Bruja, quale sarà?


----------



## Old Toujours (18 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> cioa principino


buongiorno asu  

	
	
		
		
	


	





mia tritina salvavita


----------



## Mari' (18 Febbraio 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Penseremo all'eventualità di candidare una persona perbene al mese....
> cominciamo a metterti in lizza!
> 
> 
> ...



Ma se mi comporto secondo "Coscienza" sbaglio? Faccio bene?!


----------



## brugola (18 Febbraio 2009)

Toujours ha detto:


> mia tritina salvavita


hai perso anche tu la lama del tritino?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




questi fantasmi del formaggino sono davvero insaziabili!!!


----------



## Old Toujours (18 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> hai perso anche tu la lama del tritino?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hai provato ad aprire il tuo telecomando ?


----------



## Old matilde (18 Febbraio 2009)

bel 3d emma!
ci capisco niente con voi:

1-cos'è Dol?
2- chi è chi?

insomma fra voi vi riconoscete, aiutate dei poveri novellini a capire????

Asu: chi è B.?


----------



## MK (18 Febbraio 2009)

matilde ha detto:


> bel 3d emma!
> ci capisco niente con voi:
> 
> 1-cos'è Dol?
> ...


Dol è divorzionline.it, il forum dove io Marì e altri stavamo prima, per il resto lascio a chi ne sa più di me le risposte.


----------



## Minerva (18 Febbraio 2009)

secondo me è meglio chiudere il sipario.


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Febbraio 2009)

matilde ha detto:


> bel 3d emma!
> ci capisco niente con voi:
> 
> 1-cos'è Dol?
> ...


banocle non posso dire chi è ma non è benedetto. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Non so chi è benedetto
dicono che velistasolitario sia jesus ma lui nega
Dol era un forum, divorzionline
l'assassino, mi ripeto, è il maggiordomo


io so' io. E voi non siete un cazzo


----------



## brugola (18 Febbraio 2009)

ma il cadavere non presenta segni di violenza!


----------



## Mari' (18 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma il cadavere non presenta segni di violenza!


Pare  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  cosi pare/sembra


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma il cadavere non presenta segni di violenza!


è stato indotto ad un infarto


----------



## Old velistasolitario (18 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> banocle non posso dire chi è ma non è benedetto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

....evviva il marchese onofrio....


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Febbraio 2009)

velistasolitario ha detto:


> ....evviva il marchese onofrio....


----------



## lale75 (18 Febbraio 2009)

Ma da cosa vi accorgete che uno è "un clone"?


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Ma da cosa vi accorgete che uno è "un clone"?


che spara le stesse cazzate di prima ma con un nick diverso


----------



## lale75 (18 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> che spara le stesse cazzate di prima ma con un nick diverso


 
Ahhhh..quindi se mi clono mi beccate subito...e io che mi stavo cercando già un altro nome


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Ahhhh..quindi se mi clono mi beccate subito...e io che mi stavo cercando già un altro nome



hai presente fantozzi quando chiama in ufficio cammuffando la voce con l'imbuto e la sciarpa??ah buongiorno fantozzi, è lei?
ecco


----------



## Old matilde (18 Febbraio 2009)

tenchiù!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





secondo me B. è Linea

e linea è un mio "amico"  

	
	
		
		
	


	





il maggiordomo stava servendo la minestra...
c'è il signore Tristo Mietitore.... è stata la Mouss..


----------



## Old amarax (18 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> che spara le stesse cazzate di prima ma con un nick diverso


 
Io no. Solo amarax è amarax...fino alla fine : un nome un rompimento 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  e che sò sti cloni? io basto da sola


----------



## lale75 (18 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> hai presente fantozzi quando chiama in ufficio cammuffando la voce con l'imbuto e la sciarpa??ah buongiorno fantozzi, è lei?
> ecco


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (18 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> di tutte quella che mi sembra perfetta è INTEGRO


 ma mettici anche una persona che non gode delle sofferenze altrui, che non casrpisce informazioni con l'inganno per poi ritorcerle contro, che non usa le cose che sa per creare scompiglio quando sa che le persone che attacca non possono difendersi....anche questo è essere perbene, non credi?


----------



## MK (18 Febbraio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ma mettici anche una persona che non gode delle sofferenze altrui, che non casrpisce informazioni con l'inganno per poi ritorcerle contro, che non usa le cose che sa per creare scompiglio quando sa che le persone che attacca non possono difendersi....anche questo è essere perbene, non credi?


Chi è?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (18 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Chi è?


una persona che non fa queste cose è una persona perbene. non importa chi sia


----------



## MK (18 Febbraio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> una persona che non fa queste cose è una persona perbene. non importa chi sia


Ah


----------



## Minerva (18 Febbraio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> una persona che non fa queste cose è una persona perbene. non importa chi sia


a dire la verità darei per scontate queste bassezze,
sarebbe come dire che  una persona che non uccide è buona


----------



## Old ospite (18 Febbraio 2009)

*GV, 8-11*



emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ma mettici anche una persona che non gode delle sofferenze altrui, che non casrpisce informazioni con l'inganno per poi ritorcerle contro, che non usa le cose che sa per creare scompiglio quando sa che le persone che attacca non possono difendersi....anche questo è essere perbene, non credi?


Tum Iesus se erexit et dixit: <<Qui sine peccato est primam lapidem in illam mittebit>


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (18 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> a dire la verità darei per scontate queste bassezze,
> sarebbe come dire che una persona che non uccide è buona


eppure queste bassezze qualcuno le commette.


----------



## Minerva (18 Febbraio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> eppure queste bassezze qualcuno le commette.


anche di peggio.ma che c'entra ?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (18 Febbraio 2009)

ospite ha detto:


> Tum Iesus se erexit et dixit: <<Qui sine peccato est primam lapidem in illam mittebit>


non possa scagliarla io, ma mi fa schifo che si permetta di scagliarla chi non può


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (18 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> anche di peggio.ma che c'entra ?


non sono una stupida e non assumo droghe nè leggere, nè pesanti. Se l'ho scritto qualcosa c'entrerà. Non è necessario che tu capisca. Anzi, non m'importa che tu capisca.


----------



## MK (18 Febbraio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> non possa scagliarla io, ma mi fa schifo che si permetta di scagliarla chi non può


Tipo?


----------



## Old ospite (18 Febbraio 2009)

*Goehte*



emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> non sono una stupida e non assumo droghe nè leggere, nè pesanti. Se l'ho scritto qualcosa c'entrerà. Non è necessario che tu capisca. Anzi, non m'importa che tu capisca.



Die Wahrheit wird Euch frei machen.


----------



## lale75 (18 Febbraio 2009)

ospite ha detto:


> Die Wahrheit wird Euch frei machen.


 
in italiano no eh...


----------



## Minerva (18 Febbraio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> non sono una stupida e non assumo droghe nè leggere, nè pesanti. Se l'ho scritto qualcosa c'entrerà. Non è necessario che tu capisca. Anzi, non m'importa che tu capisca.


 un po' sì.perché sei sibillina e non dovresti esserlo con me che sono quella che ti ha detto cose ben precise.
non leggo altri che ti abbiano attaccata quindi mi sfugge il senso


----------



## Mari' (18 Febbraio 2009)

ospite ha detto:


> Die Wahrheit wird Euch frei machen.



... e chi la racconta eh?


----------



## Old ospite (18 Febbraio 2009)

*traduzione*



lale75 ha detto:


> in italiano no eh...


La verità rende liberi


----------



## MK (18 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... e chi la racconta eh?


----------



## Old ospite (18 Febbraio 2009)

*Goethe 2*



Minerva ha detto:


> un po' sì.perché sei sibillina e non dovresti esserlo con me che sono quella che ti ha detto cose ben precise.
> non leggo altri che ti abbiano attaccata quindi mi sfugge il senso


Io preferisco la verita' dannosa all'errore utile. 
Una verita' dannosa e' utile, perche' puo' essere dannosa solo a momenti e poi conduce ad altre verita', che devono diventare piu' utili, sempre piu' utili. Viceversa un errore utile e' dannoso, poiche' puo' essere utile solo per un momehto e induce in altri errori, che diventano sempre piu' dannosi.


----------



## lale75 (18 Febbraio 2009)

ospite ha detto:


> La verità rende liberi


 
Grazie, scusa l'ignoranza


----------



## Old Toujours (18 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Grazie, scusa l'ignoranza


confessa un reato poi vedi come sei libero ....


----------



## Minerva (18 Febbraio 2009)

Toujours ha detto:


> confessa un reato poi vedi come sei libero ....


 eccome se lo sei.
con la tua coscienza


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (18 Febbraio 2009)

ospite ha detto:


> Die Wahrheit wird Euch frei machen.


partendo dalla considerazione che tu possa essere un clone, che io sappia su questo forum solo tre persone scrivono e parlano correntemente il tedesco.


----------



## Old ospite (18 Febbraio 2009)

*Mark Twain*

Per capire e raggiungere ciò che vuoi comincia a scartare ciò che non vuoi.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (18 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> un po' sì.perché sei sibillina e non dovresti esserlo con me che sono quella che ti ha detto cose ben precise.
> non leggo altri che ti abbiano attaccata quindi mi sfugge il senso


tu sei una stronza patentata, ma almeno hai le palle di dirmi in faccia quello che pensi e per questo posso anche rispettarti, anche se un calcio nel sedere te lo darei volentieri. Che io sappia, quel che ho scritto non era riferito a te. Colui/colei che ha letto, ha capito.


----------



## Old ospite (18 Febbraio 2009)

*Platone*



emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ti presto la carta di credito per lo shopping?


«Mio caro Critone, questo tuo zelo sarebbe assai lodevole se fosse conforme a giustizia, altrimenti, più esso è insistente, più è biasimevole.»


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (18 Febbraio 2009)

ospite ha detto:


> «Mio caro Critone, questo tuo zelo sarebbe assai lodevole se fosse conforme a giustizia, altrimenti, più esso è insistente, più è biasimevole.»


non scomodiamo Platone, messere.


----------



## Old ospite (18 Febbraio 2009)

*Luca, 4-24*



emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> tu sei una stronza patentata, ma almeno hai le palle di dirmi in faccia quello che pensi e per questo posso anche rispettarti, anche se un calcio nel sedere te lo darei volentieri. Che io sappia, quel che ho scritto non era riferito a te. Colui/colei che ha letto, ha capito.


Nemo propheta in patria


----------



## Old reale (18 Febbraio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> con te non voglio fare proprio niente.....ti chiedevo solo di dedicarti ad altro che non fosse entrare in questa discussione


 se fossi meno gentile certe volte sarebbe meglio.......


----------



## Old ospite (18 Febbraio 2009)

*Ariosto*



emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> non scomodiamo Platone, messere.


Il peso delle corna è il più lieve che al mondo vi sia. Lo vedono tutti, e chi l'ha in capo non lo sente. Ludovico Ariosto


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (18 Febbraio 2009)

ospite ha detto:


> Il peso delle corna è il più lieve che al mondo vi sia. Lo vedono tutti, e chi l'ha in capo non lo sente. Ludovico Ariosto


oddio....questa frase è di mio padre


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (18 Febbraio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> se fossi meno gentile certe volte sarebbe meglio.......


oggi non lo sono stata affatto....ma non fa niente


----------



## Old reale (18 Febbraio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> tu sei una stronza patentata, ma almeno hai le palle di dirmi in faccia quello che pensi e per questo posso anche rispettarti, anche se un calcio nel sedere te lo darei volentieri. Che io sappia, quel che ho scritto non era riferito a te. Colui/colei che ha letto, ha capito.


 non ne sarei così sicura...


----------



## Old reale (18 Febbraio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> oggi non lo sono stata affatto....ma non fa niente


 fa invece ed è molto semplice....che cazzo dai retta a persone anche solo per essere cortese? o non le dai retta o le mandi a cagare ogni volta...lo sai come la penso...


----------



## Minerva (19 Febbraio 2009)

trovo veramente vigliacco strumentalizzare un banale diverbio tra due persone.
dico subito all'ospite che non mi alleo con nessuno e non accetto mp di nessun tipo.


----------



## Old ospite (19 Febbraio 2009)

*Capisco la tua legittima quanto un pòambizione*



Minerva ha detto:


> trovo veramente vigliacco strumentalizzare un banale diverbio tra due persone.
> dico subito all'ospite che non mi alleo con nessuno e non accetto mp di nessun tipo.


 triste, invero, di diventare utente di riferimento all'interno dell'agorà, ma da qui a travisare  il senso delle parole altrui, ce ne corre.


Evidentemente vedi talmente lo sporco dove non c'è (un'inclinazione, suppongo) da scambiare una semplice richiesta di conoscenza in una proposta di complotto.

O viceversa sei talmente spregiudicata da non provare alcuna remora dal manipolare i fatti pur di aggiungere un piccolo tassello alla tua lanciatissima scalata verso la - ahimè non altrettanto appagante - posizione di Madame de Stael dei poveri.

Chi si accontenta gode: godi, cara, godi.


----------



## Alce Veloce (19 Febbraio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> oddio....questa frase è di mio padre


Tu figlia di Ludovico? Padre mooolto longevo o tu mooooolto vecchia?


----------



## Old Anna A (19 Febbraio 2009)

*che casino*

ma ... ospite, reale e black mamba chi sono?


----------



## Minerva (19 Febbraio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma ... ospite, reale e black mamba chi sono?


 fans


----------



## Old angelodelmale (19 Febbraio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma ... ospite, reale e black mamba chi sono?


 
reale è quel pirla di aleluja ex italia1 ex ecc ecc.
ospite si sospetta sia benedetto. ma magari è solo un altro che ama rapportarsi pacificamente e che, soprattutto, non conosce rancore nè livore


----------



## Old Black Mamba (19 Febbraio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma ... ospite, reale e *black mamba* chi sono?


Risponde l'utente interessato:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l2OaCnnrpRQ


----------



## Old banocle (19 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> banocle so chi è e non è certo benedetto
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Brugola ha detto:


> banocle e caino secondo me sono benedetto
> velistasolitario per me è jesus
> 
> asu chi è banocle??


Non so se sono benedetto dal signore ma non mi chiamo benedetto.


----------



## Minerva (19 Febbraio 2009)

se posso timidamente avanzare una richiesta ; 
chiederei delle modeste scale mobili per agevolare la mia grandiosa scalata .
in seconda battuta andrebbe pure bene una sedia di quelle che salgono che si vedono in pubblicità col la vecchia che risale con soddisfazione
rose rosse che getterò cantando (dalla sedia -carriola semovibile)
sentimeeetaaal


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Febbraio 2009)

I cloni di utenti che si clonano per ripresentarsi nuovi senza pregressi di scontri (o per scherzare o per voglia di nuovo nick) non credo creino problemi a nessuno.
Solo è un po' fastidioso che si presentino nuovi quando chiunque comprende bene che nuovi non sono.
Chi invece ha atre intenzioni si rivela subito, o molto presto, e più presto che prima riceverà l'identico trattamento che l'ha portato a clonarsi....


----------



## MK (19 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> I cloni di utenti che si clonano per ripresentarsi nuovi senza pregressi di scontri (o per scherzare o per voglia di nuovo nick) non credo creino problemi a nessuno.
> Solo è un po' fastidioso che si presentino nuovi quando chiunque comprende bene che nuovi non sono.
> Chi invece ha atre intenzioni si rivela subito, o molto presto, *e più presto che prima riceverà l'identico trattamento che l'ha portato a clonarsi....*


azz...


----------



## Old matilde (19 Febbraio 2009)

come sempre.... non ce la faccio a seguirvi
... vado a clonarmi và


----------



## soleluna80 (19 Febbraio 2009)

matilde ha detto:


> come sempre.... non ce la faccio a seguirvi
> ... vado a clonarmi và


manco io capisco mai un chez di queste cose..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




è che siamo pure...


----------



## Old matilde (19 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> manco io capisco mai un chez di queste cose.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...












il regno dei cieli ce ne renderà merito.... per ora sono una rimbamita, ma va bene eh!


----------



## soleluna80 (19 Febbraio 2009)

matilde ha detto:


> *il regno dei cieli ce ne renderà merito....* per ora sono una rimbamita, ma va bene eh!


 
speriamo il + in là possibile!


----------



## Old matilde (19 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> speriamo il + in là possibile!








 dicevamo?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (19 Febbraio 2009)

matilde ha detto:


> come sempre.... non ce la faccio a seguirvi
> *... vado a clonarmi và*


----------



## Old reale (19 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> reale è quel pirla di aleluja ex italia1 ex ecc ecc.
> ospite si sospetta sia benedetto. ma magari è solo un altro che ama rapportarsi pacificamente e che, soprattutto, non conosce rancore nè livore


 ex a chi?


----------



## Old reale (19 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> se posso timidamente avanzare una richiesta ;
> chiederei delle modeste scale mobili per agevolare la mia grandiosa scalata .
> in seconda battuta andrebbe pure bene una sedia di quelle che salgono che si vedono in pubblicità col la vecchia che risale con soddisfazione
> rose rosse che getterò cantando (dalla sedia -carriola semovibile)
> sentimeeetaaal


io mi monterei la testa e opterei per la Gestatoria... 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















e mi raccomando...niente viola...


----------



## Minerva (19 Febbraio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> io mi monterei la testa e opterei per la Gestatoria...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 preparati perché sarai uno dei miei boys


----------



## Old reale (19 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> preparati perché sarai uno dei miei boys


non osavo chiedere tanto 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  ....ma scritturerai anche la mia mezza parte ricchiò? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  e voglio essere pagato in sfilatini


----------



## Old Buscopann (19 Febbraio 2009)

C'è qualcosa di strano in questo Forum..Ultimamente litigano tutti, tranne me.
E' come la Seconda Guerra Mondiale..Ci sono le alleanze, le trincee, gli assalti. Io mi sento tanto lo Svizzera..Uff..Non mi piace..Voglio sparare anch'io..
Chi sono i buoni?

Buscopann


----------



## Old reale (19 Febbraio 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> C'è qualcosa di strano in questo Forum..Ultimamente litigano tutti, tranne me.
> E' come la Seconda Guerra Mondiale..Ci sono le alleanze, le trincee, gli assalti. Io mi sento tanto lo Svizzera..Uff..Non mi piace..Voglio sparare anch'io..
> Chi sono i buoni?
> 
> Buscopann


perche, tu vuoi prendertela con i cattivi? sei il solito anticonformista....


----------



## Minerva (19 Febbraio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> non osavo chiedere tanto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma con indosso il david puoi metterti a questionare ?
vola alto e sii realmente reale


----------



## Old reale (19 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma con indosso il david puoi metterti a questionare ?
> vola alto e sii realmente reale


questionare? era ironia, e lo faccio perchè so che a qualcuno rode il fegato


----------



## Minerva (19 Febbraio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> questionare? era ironia, e lo faccio perchè so che a qualcuno rode il fegato


 l'ho capito...ma mi riferivo a giù da basso


----------



## Old reale (19 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> l'ho capito...ma mi riferivo a giù da basso


ma non mi pare io sia sceso a quel livello.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   (almeno non stavolta)
certo che mi diverte sapere che qualsiasi cosa scriva (corretta o scorretta, volgare o educata) *e mio malgrado,* ci sia qualcuno che da' fuori di testa...


----------



## Old Black Mamba (19 Febbraio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> ma non mi pare io sia sceso a quel livello....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fedifrago (19 Febbraio 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> C'è qualcosa di strano in questo Forum..Ultimamente litigano tutti, tranne me.
> E' come la Seconda Guerra Mondiale..Ci sono le alleanze, le trincee, gli assalti. Io mi sento tanto lo Svizzera..Uff..Non mi piace..Voglio sparare anch'io..
> Chi sono i buoni?
> 
> Buscopann


Vuoi che ci mettiamo a parlare un pò di politica? 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Così ci sentiamo meno UFO!


----------



## Old Buscopann (19 Febbraio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> perche, tu vuoi prendertela con i cattivi? sei il solito anticonformista....


No..sono un mercenario..Sto dalla parte di chi mi paga di più  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Buscopann


----------



## Old Buscopann (19 Febbraio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Vuoi che ci mettiamo a parlare un pò di politica?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Basta litigare di politica..Ricerchiamo argomentazioni più futili per scannarci..
che ne so..tipo se la patata delle donne è preferibile stile Bob Marley o Claudio Bisio..Io sono un grande estimatore del giardino curato. Se ora scrive qualcuno che è meglio alla Ruud Gullit si comincia a litigare..E vaaaai!

Buscopann

PS..Sto cercando di innalzare il livello CUL-turale del Forum se non si era capito


----------

